# Wood In Canada



## claptonfreak (Apr 12, 2008)

Lately I've been using Exoticwoods.com in New Jersey to get all of my tonewoods ect. I was just wondering if anyone knew a Canadian alternative or even beter a western canada alternative that is just as good as exoticwoods?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Not western Canada...but you mihght want to check out the website for A & M Woods in Cambridge, ON.

I used to do a lot of woodworking and bought some fantastic exotic woods from Andy (the owner).

They stock tone woods also.

Peace

Dave


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't know if you have ever gone to the Montreal Guitar Show that is scheduled in conjunction with the Jazz festival ( http://www.montrealguitarshow.com/ ). I went a couple of years ago, and there are not only all sorts of master guitar-makers there showing off their wares, but there are also wood dealers in attendance, hoping to sell to instrument-makers. Some even bring wood with them, although it tends to be things like spruce tops. Still, might be a good way to find a local source.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Reimer Hardwoods - Abbotsford, BC
Windsor Plywood - countrywide


----------



## Dublin82 (Apr 27, 2007)

I used West Wind Hardwoods from Vancouver Island. I live in Vancouver but it shipped here in about 3 days.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I haven't dealt with them but 

http://www.exotic-woods.com/musical/guitar.aspx


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

i buy my wood from exoticwoods inc in burlington ont i find them great or 
a & m woods 
http://www.exotic-woods.com/musical/guitar.aspx


----------



## Doug Ingram (Apr 23, 2008)

Dave Freeman at http://www.timelessinstruments.com/ in Saskatchewan.

And 

Shane Neifer at High Mountain Tonewood Company http://highmountaintonewood.com/ in Terrace BC.

are the first two that come to mind.


----------



## alk-3 (Feb 14, 2006)

i use exotic woods in burlington. A&M is way over priced. 

Honduras Mahogany body blank, one piece (no glue ups) prices:

A&M woods $130.00 +tax
exotic woods $77.00 +tax

not even close. I wont go to to A&M for anything because they basically gouge on the prices.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Yes, I live only a few blocks down the road from Exotic Woods in Burlington. They have an amazing selection and good prices.

http://www.exotic-woods.com/musical/guitar.aspx

As to shipping, well. Wood is heavy, no matter where it is shipped from, so I can respect wanting something local to where you are.


----------



## bleedingfingers (Sep 25, 2007)

Black Forest Wood company in Calgary Alta.

There used to be a guy that built arch top guitars in the same building .

cheers B.


----------

